# very simple html page for Craigs list



## cliffhucker

Hi,

I want to beable to create a simple html page such as this
for my girlfriends massage business.
A simple border, maybe a picture and links for email etc.

I have been creating ads in MS publisher and taking screen shots uploading to pic. host site then using the linking info from the upload site. This works but of course I cannot have hotlinks within the document.


Any suggestions? thanks


----------



## ushigley

I think what you are saying is that you created Microsoft Publisher documents, then took screen shots of them, then uploaded them to your website, right?

If that is what you are doing then I would recomend either learning some html/css and created some webpages that way, or use a free webpage creatrion tool which doesn't require any scripting and allows for things like links.


----------



## cliffhucker

ushigley said:


> I think what you are saying is that you created Microsoft Publisher documents, then took screen shots of them, then uploaded them to your website, right?
> 
> If that is what you are doing then I would recomend either learning some html/css and created some webpages that way, or use a free webpage creatrion tool which doesn't require any scripting and allows for things like links.



Kind of.

Yes I am creating my "ad" in publisher, then taking screenshot. then uploading to photobucket.
I then take the linking code and paste it in the Craigs list post.


I do not have a website myself. nor do I want to create a full web page.

I want to create a simple post as this:
http://reno.craigslist.org/cps/524343648.html

I know some html and I tried creating the document in word and saving as html, but I do not know how to post it and it is a full page, I only want a small "ad" to post.

I suppose I need to learn how to code exactly what the 
post I linked to did. A simple border, sized etc.


If I could see his code I could work off that no?

thanks


----------



## carsey

You can see the code by viewing the page source, but using it on your website would be illegal unless you have permission off the sites owner.


----------



## cliffhucker

carsey said:


> You can see the code by viewing the page source, but using it on your website would be illegal unless you have permission off the sites owner.




I am not using it on my website. I do not have a website.

I want to post on Craigs list.

I just want to create something just like this

A box that I can put my text in.

I guess I will work off of the page source code.

thanks


----------



## carsey

You will need CSS to do that.


----------



## cliffhucker

carsey said:


> You will need CSS to do that.



ok great.

then that is what I will research.

thank you


----------



## carsey

Actually, its possible without CSS.



Code:


<html>
<head>
</head>
<table width="95%" border="6" bordercolor="#0066cc" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="10" bgcolor="#ffffff" align="center">
  <td>Text here
      <table width="100%" bgcolor="0066cc" border="0" bordercolor="#000000" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center">
<td></td> </table>
    <p> </p>
    <p>Text here
      <table width="100%" bgcolor="0066cc" border="0" bordercolor="#000000" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" align="center">
sdf
<td></td> </table>

<center>
  Text here
</center></td></table>
<br>
<br>
</body>
</html>

Try that. It uses tables and colors you can easily change.


----------



## cliffhucker

I thought it would be as easy as that! I can work with that.


What would be an easy way to view that without posting to the forum I want to post to? can I use word or publisher to format and view it? or is there some other simple app?

thanks again


----------



## carsey

I use dreamweaver to edit all my websites. But it does cost.

You can different programs to write HTML, but i cant remember their names. I suppose what you use now would be fine aslong as it shows the code.

I added "text goes here" so you know where to write.


----------



## cliffhucker

carsey said:


> I use dreamweaver to edit all my websites. But it does cost.
> 
> You can different programs to write HTML, but i cant remember their names. I suppose what you use now would be fine aslong as it shows the code.
> 
> I added "text goes here" so you know where to write.


Thanks, it makes it easy to start. I know some about tags etc. so I am on my way.


I found that I can write it in notepad then save it as "test.html" and it renders it perfectly!


----------

